# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  6m x 6m carport to pool room...

## 2stroke

A reno i done a couple of years ago.....

----------


## Cecile

Looks great.  Did you insulate that roof?

----------


## 2stroke

Yeh mate if have a look at the 5th photo on the left . You'll see it hanging out near the end of the roof sheeting

----------


## Bozwell634

That is great work mate! You should be extremely proud! Have you done much of this sort of thing prior to undertaking this job?

----------


## 2stroke

> That is great work mate! You should be extremely proud! Have you done much of this sort of thing prior to undertaking this job?

   Not really mate. I put a 5m x 3m veranda on the house. I got a mate thats  a bricky that look over my shoulder to make sure i put in enough steel bar and filled the blocks in the right places, cyclone bolts etc, etc. I used 2nd hand doors and windows which saved me a lot of money.

----------

